
Dallas Startup Employs Dozens of Robots to Mow Lawns - bcaulfield
http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2017/04/06/robots-take-over-tedious-chore-mowing-lawns/
======
YCode
For years I've wondered about the feasibility of this but the thing that
always held me back was the liability of having a spinning blade running
around people's property effectively unsupervised.

A bit dramatic but a serious question: what happens when one of these sucks up
a poodle or maims a child?

~~~
bcaulfield
Autonomous robots with spinning blades. What could go wrong?

------
tdburn
Great business service

